# Wichtig: Grafik und Sprites erstellen



## Anfänger2011 (4. Jan 2015)

Hallo liebes Java-Forum,

ich bin nach längerer Suche auf eine Tolle Seite zu diesem Thema gestoßen. Sie ist zwar auf englisch, besteht aber zum 99% aus Bildern. Ich hoffe sie hilft euch ein bischen. Wenn ihr noch weitere Seiten kennt einfach unten posten.

Teil 1:
Gamasutra: Chris Hildenbrand's Blog - 2D Game Art For Programmers - back with a BANG!

Teil 2:
Gamasutra: Chris Hildenbrand's Blog - 2D Game Art For Programmers - Part 2

Teil 3:
Gamasutra: Chris Hildenbrand's Blog - 2D Game Art For Programmers - Part 3

Teil 4:
Gamasutra: Chris Hildenbrand's Blog - 2D Game Art For Programmers - Part 4

Teil 5:
Gamasutra: Chris Hildenbrand's Blog - 2D Game Art For Programmers - Part 5

Bonus: Explosionen:
Gamasutra: Chris Hildenbrand's Blog - 2D Game Art For Programmers - back with a BANG!

Bonus: Weitere Beispiele:
http://2dgameartforprogrammers.blogspot.de/

LG Anfänger2011


----------



## Anfänger2011 (5. Jan 2015)

Sorry der erste link ist falsch. Es ist dieser:
Gamasutra: Chris Hildenbrand's Blog - 2D Game Art For Programmers - Part 1 [updated]


----------

